# Violin Camps/ Fiddle Hells



## Ingélou

Have any of you violinists on TC ever been to a violin-playing summer school or weekend course etc?
What was it like? Was it difficult to settle in? Did you enjoy meeting the others - or did you feel trapped? Did you come back with your playing improved? Would you do it again?

It would be lovely to hear of your experiences. 
I'm not expecting a lot of answers, so if you take the trouble to reply to this, thank you indeed. :tiphat:


----------



## FerneKlang

Not a violinist, but I did go to a cello camp last summer and had a wonderful time! It was great to have a week in which I had nothing else to do or think about; just immersing myself in some beautiful music and hanging out with other people who share my particular form of madness 

I know of a few violinists who went to the ELLSO summer school and enjoyed it immensely. It is held in Yorkshire every year (usually late July or early August). The Benslow courses are also highly regarded, so I've heard.


----------



## FerneKlang

I meant to add links ...

ELLSO Summer School: http://ellso.org/summer-school

Benslow Music http://www.benslowmusic.org


----------



## Ingélou

Fantastic, FerneKlang! Thank you so much! :tiphat:


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

I don't play the violin but I would like to be in a fiddle hell. That sounds like a place full of strange pleasures. Something akin to a painting by Hieronymus Bosch but without all the disturbing stuff.


----------



## PeteW

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I don't play the violin but I would like to be in a fiddle hell. That sounds like a place full of strange pleasures. Something akin to a painting by Hieronymus Bosch but without all the disturbing stuff.


Hmmm. But what about fiddle heaven? On the other hand strange pleasures sound intriguing, although difficult to imagine.


----------



## Ingélou

'Fiddle Hell' has become an accepted term, particularly for American country music fiddle schools. I am quoting an explanation given on an Irish Traditional Music forum that I belong to:

*'Dale Hopkins from the Fiddle Forum organised the first event in the USA. He said getting all the fiddlers together would be Fiddle Heaven, and some joker said "more like Fiddle Hell!"'*

But it does link up with folk lore that the fiddle is 'the devil's instrument' - like the story of the dancers at Stanton Drew who went on dancing into the Sabbath - their fiddler went home, and a strange, dark fiddler took his place - and at sunrise, the dancers turned into the stone circle that we see today. 
Not to mention Tartini and his Devil's Trill.


----------



## senza sordino

I went to a music camp last summer here on the west coast of Canada. This was my fourth time to this camp, though many yrs between my third and fourth trip there. It's a fantastic camp for adult amateurs like myself. The big orchestra where we played Pictures at an Exhibition, string orchestra (intermediate and advanced), string quartets, jazz band, choirs, musical theatre, orchestra 101 for beginners. And choir and orchestra where we played the Brahms Requiem. One week, coached by local professionals, and about 200 of us amateur musicians. 

I'll return.


----------



## senza sordino

I just bought the January edition of The Strad. This edition came with two supplements, a calendar and a guide to this year's courses, camps and events around the world. It's UK magazine, so you should have no trouble getting it, here on the other side of the world only two places in Vancouver I know of sell the magazine. 

There are literally hundreds of courses and camps this year around the world. I'm sure you could find one that suits you. I found a few in that Strad magazine supplement that suit my schedule, ability and interest.


----------



## Ingélou

Merci beaucoup, senza sordino! :tiphat:


----------



## catherinethegreat21

No, But I want to Go to http://perlmanmusicprogram.org/series/chamber-music-workshop


----------



## Ingélou

catherinethegreat21 said:


> No, But I want to Go to http://perlmanmusicprogram.org/series/chamber-music-workshop


Wow - that does indeed look brilliant! Hope you get there.


----------



## Baregrass

Ingélou said:


> Have any of you violinists on TC ever been to a violin-playing summer school or weekend course etc?
> What was it like? Was it difficult to settle in? Did you enjoy meeting the others - or did you feel trapped? Did you come back with your playing improved? Would you do it again?
> 
> It would be lovely to hear of your experiences.
> I'm not expecting a lot of answers, so if you take the trouble to reply to this, thank you indeed. :tiphat:


I attended Camp Bluegrass several times. Lots of fun but it is in the USA.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm going to try this one, in Somerset, a weekend in early October. Taggart is coming too, and can go sight-seeing. I'll be nervous, but I think it will be fun.
http://www.halswaymanor.org.uk/portal/alias__Halsway/lang__en/tabid__4461/eventid__695/default.aspx


----------



## Baregrass

Ingélou said:


> I'm going to try this one, in Somerset, a weekend in early October. Taggart is coming too, and can go sight-seeing. I'll be nervous, but I think it will be fun.
> http://www.halswaymanor.org.uk/portal/alias__Halsway/lang__en/tabid__4461/eventid__695/default.aspx


Sounds like fun. Good luck to you and enjoy!


----------



## Ingélou

My first ever fiddle weekend is coming up soon - I'm getting a bit nervous, but Halsway Manor looks fabulous!









I've been sent the music. Here's one striking tune, composed by Dave Shepherd, one of the tutors:






Tag is coming too & will be sight-seeing during the day, when I'll have workshops, but there for meals & the Saturday evening concert.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> My first ever fiddle weekend is coming up soon - I'm getting a bit nervous, but Halsway Manor looks fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 75655


Reverend Green in the billiard room with the candlestick!

Oops, sorry - wrong manor house....

But seriously, I hope you enjoy it - the place looks great.


----------



## senza sordino

^^^^^^^^^^
Ingélou, I hope you enjoy your camp. Speaking from experience, music camps are so much fun. I plan on going to my local west coast camp next summer. I've been five times. Tons of fun, learning, new friends and so much music it makes my head spin with giddy excitement. I hope you can experience this.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks for your good wishes, senza sordino & Elgar's Ghost. :tiphat: :tiphat:
I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## PeteW

Ingélou said:


> My first ever fiddle weekend is coming up soon - I'm getting a bit nervous, but Halsway Manor looks fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 75655
> 
> 
> I've been sent the music. Here's one striking tune, composed by Dave Shepherd, one of the tutors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag is coming too & will be sight-seeing during the day, when I'll have workshops, but there for meals & the Saturday evening concert.


Have a great time!


----------



## Ingélou

Ah, thanks, amigos - I had a fabulous time. I was nervous, but very pleased to find that I could cope, and that although there were plenty of people who were better than me, I was by no means the worst. We learned about modes, arpeggios & chords and how to use them to create a richer & more varied fiddling style. Tag & I had a nice double room with its own bathroom in the annexe, and the Manor itself was beautiful. The food was very good too!

I have written it all up in my blog - http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/ing-lou/2120-fiddle-weekend-halsway-manor.html

Here's a picture of us all beavering away in the Long Room on Sunday afternoon, with Nick Wyke, one of the tutors, accompanying us on his guitar:









I am in the top left of the picture, not far from the curtained window (with head up, reddish hair & a red scarf).


----------

